# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  CURSO INSECTICIDAS MICROBIANOS  a cargo del Mg.Sc. Jesús Alcázar Sedano (Mayo 30, 2014)

## ljavier

Insecticidas.jpg  *“**INSECTICIDAS MICROBIANOS**”* 
El curso “*Insecticidas Microbianos*” estará a cargo del Mg.Sc. Jesús Alcázar Sedano y se desarrollará el 30 de mayo de 2014 a partir de las 9:00 am en el Laboratorio de Toxicología de Plaguicidas.  
Agradeceremos transmitir dicho correo a las personas que estén interesadas. Si desea mayor información sobre el curso no dude en solicitarlo al email labtox@lamolina.edu.pe.
Atentamente,  
Descargar: Afiche *“Insecticidas Microbianos” [ver +].*
Descargar: *Ficha de Inscripción [ver +]**.*     Temas similares: CONTROL Y PREVENCION DE PLAGAS EN LA INDUSTRIA DE PRODUCTOS ALIMENTICIOS: ALCANCES DEL DECRETO SUPREMO NO. 022 Y DEMAS NORMAS SANITARIAS a cargo del Ph.D. William Dale (Mayo 23, 2014) TECNOLOGÍA DE APLICACIÓN DE PLAGUICIDAS, a cargo del Dr. Erdal Ozkan, profesor de la Universidad de Ohio, USA. 09/05/2014 en el Fundo Don German. CURSO "INSECTICIDAS MICROBIANOS" CAMBIO CLIMATICO Y GANADERIA ( 24 mayo al 16 julio) curso a distancia por UNA La Molina I Curso Internacional de Fertirriego (26 y 27 de mayo de 2009)

----------

